# [système] se customiser une gentoo ?

## amorgen

Bonjour à tous !

je fais appel à vos lumières pour répondre à quelques unes de mes interrogations. Je suis pour le moment étudiant, j'apprends, et aurai la chance de faire mon stage avec linux. Et je compte bien, à terme, participer en vous proposant ma vision...

Mon projet serait de me faire une petite distribution linux pour répondre à mes besoins personnels (dans un premier temps, si tout se passe bien). Je compte sur l'aspect "meta" distro de gentoo pour me permettre de puiser dans cette "corne d'abondance". L'idée n'est pas de faire une distribution linux de plus qui n'apporterait rien, mais de faire un produit aux finitions irréprochables, et SIMPLISSIME d'utilisation comme pourrait le commercialiser une entreprise. Je pense que tout existe déjà dans la sphère linux pour trouver son bonheur, mais la majorité est vite refroidie face à la complexité de paramétrage, la ligne de commande, etc... Aussi je ne m'oriente pas dans l'optique distribution au sens classique où l'on a le choix d'installer plus ou moins de choses, car je l'envisage plus comme un gros soft à prendre en bloc, un peu à la façon de m0n0wall. Après pour ce qui est du contenu de cette distrib, je l'envisage assez orientée multimédia et réseau pour gérer une station multimédia façon mythtv et un LAN sur un serveur domestique pour le linusien moyen quoi (ca pourrait ressembler à une geexbox plus complète et installée sur DD en fait).

Ma difficulté est en fait de trouver la première orientation pour mon travail. Je ne sais trop où m'orienter pour commencer des recherches ni de quel(s) projet(s) m'inspirer. Commencer d'un liveCD / usb stick avec script d'installation? LFS?

Merci de me donner vos pistes, avis et impressions. Cordialement.

----------

## kwenspc

Salut,

ayant moi même touché un peu à ça*  je peus te conseiller ces 3 liens du wiki gentoo :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_LiveCD_and_LiveUSB

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_build_a_LiveCD_from_scratch

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Small_Footprint_Gentoo_on_USB

les titres parlent d'eux-mêmes.

Cependant il faut noter ceci:

Que ce soit sur un cd ou une clé usb, plus on veut mettre de programmes et plus ça prend de la place...du coup on est aussi amené à vouloir enlevé portage, gcc et tout ce qui n'est pas utile à une distribution "clé en main".

Et bien c'est plutôt galère avec gentoo d'arriver à ce résultat   :Sad: . Enlever Portage c'est facile mais pour ce qui est de programmes de base d'un profil gentoo (gcc, binutils etc...) c'est un autre histoire. Bien evidemment si on souhaite garder ces programmes la question de ce pose pas.

De plus j'ai pu remarqué que gentoo, pour les librairies, founis les fichier .so mais aussi les .la, qui eux servent dans le cas où on compilerais un programme en static. Or à part virer ces .la à la mano j'ai pas trouvé de solutions (le use flag "-static" ne changre rien...).

En tout cas mon experience dans le domaine de "l'écrémage" gentoo me laisse penser que cette distrib n'est pas faite pour faire des mini-distribs (genre damnsmalllinux qui ets à base de knoppix/debian).

De plus, dans l'idée que tu donnes, la "pré-configuration" réseau, etc...n'est pas simple à obtenir sous gentoo. Il faut sensiblement modifier les fichiers de démarrage, et je trouve la documentation pas assez causante à ce sujet.

Dans tout les cas, il existe des distribs plus adaptés à ce genre de manipulation. 

J'ai testé le coup avec Knoppix, mais perso je n'aime pas passer par isolinux pour booter une distribution. Ce moyen me semble peut adéquat pour booter sur clé usb.

Voilà un lien qui t'interessera peut-être :

http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/Knoppix_Remastering_Howto

Sinon il y a une distribtion très prometteuse, j'attends avec impatience un kit de developpement (car pour le moment aucunes modification n'est possible) : www.shinux.org

Elle est petite, bien fournie, permet de configurer le réseau, l'accès au net etc...très facilement.

Seul bémol : le noyau ets un peu vieux, "mal" configuré à mon goût...bref tout ces petits points noirs pourront être éffacés lorsqu'un kit de dev sera disponible.

Voili voilou, en esperant que ça va t'aider un peu.

* : me suis amusé à faire une gentoo sur usb...pas génial. Il faut pas mal bidouiller les scripts de démarrage des services etc...et enlever pas mal de programmes à la mano. et résultats des courses j'ai une distrib qui fait 80Mo pour juste le mode console et ssh...

----------

## Enlight

Bah si tu veux du réinstallable à souhait tu te fais une gentoo en i{6,5,4,3}86 selon le degré de compatibilité que tu souhaites garder, tu la fignoles bien, et une fois que tu y'est tu t'en fais une grosse archive.

----------

## Trevoke

j'avais commence un thread comme ca moi.. Il est vite tombe, c'est dommage, il y avait un peu d'information dedans il me semble.

----------

## dapsaille

Bonjour à toi :p

 Bon déja ..

 il te faut EXACTEMENT déterminer les besoins de ta distro 

(si pour de la video ca peut devenir embetant de ne pas pouvoir rajouter des codecs par exemple :p )

 Et ensuite reunir tous les outils necessaires à sa construction (lfs ou gentoo meme combat) 

 et à partir de la tu vas vraiment rencontrer des soucis mais bon .... si on peut t'aider pourquoi pas ..

 L'idee de ce projet me plait mais elle me parait un peu "lourde"  :Laughing: 

----------

## elekaj34

Bonsoir

Personnellement, j'avais réalisé une chtite distrib a base de Gentoo qui tenait sur une CompactFlash 256Mo (branchée au PC via adapateur CF -> IDE). 

Le but de ce Linux etait de lancer vdr (sans interface X) pour piloter une carte TV sat. Avec une si petite taille de disque, il m'a fallu oublié Xorg etc....

Mais une Gentoo fonctionnelle rentrait "a l'aise". Install normale a partir d'un stage 1.

Bref, j'ai abandonné le projet assez vite.

Maintenant qu'il existe des carte CF 1 ou 2Go a prix raisonnable, le projet est peut etre un peu plus réalisable.

Cordialement

Elekaj

----------

## titix

Aujourd'hui la taille des espaces de stockage n'est plus un problème en soit, c'est encore un peu cher pour un usb stick de 1Go mais ca reste raisonnable.

Aussi je pense qu'il ne faut plus chercher à tout prix à économiser l'espace, tout dépends de ce que tu veux faire, mais il sera bien plus simple à maintenir une distribution complète qu'une distribution unijambiste à laquelle tu devra greffer de nouveaux éléments à chaque release et qui, à force, créeront plus de problèmes que de solutions.

Dans un futur proche je pense que les clés usb remplaceront tous les livecd présents actuellement, dès que le parc informatique international sera renouvelé et capable de gêrer un boot via usb.

Pour résumer, soucis toi plus de la qualité que de la taille.

Bonne chance en tout cas  :Smile: 

----------

## amorgen

Et bien merci pour ces petites remarques que j'apprécie.

Tout d'abord il me semble que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir une telle envie de réaliser ce type de projet. Mais aucun ne rassemble suffisament on dirait. Nombre d'initiatives personnelles se voient vite demotivées face à un tel travail ...

Et franchement je n'ai pas envie d'apparaitre comme une occurence de plus dans la liste de distrowatch et mourir dans les 3 mois qui suivent... Donc déjà je passe le pas, je viens vous voir et vous demander votre avis. Je compte y aller doucement. Je crois que comme le dis "dapsaille" il me faut savoir exactement ce que je veux y mettre et dresser un cahier des charges. Je compte en faire une mythtvbox autant qu'un serveur de LAN (façon axentra si vous voyez).

Mais là où le flou persiste c'est le début du projet, comment débuter, par où prendre le problème pour commencer à démêler les fils une fois que l'on sait ce que l'on veut faire? Avec le nombre de projets que l'on voit je me demande toujours comment ont ils commencé? comment tiennent leurs fondations? Par exemple pour gentoo quelles ont été les premiers travaux du projet?

----------

## Enlight

Pour ceux qu'ont des soucis de taille, je vous rappele que squashfs existe et permet un montage / décompression read only. un fichier squashé fait environ 1/4 de la taille de l'original.

----------

## amorgen

Voila en gros comment j'imagine la chose, an vrac:

Il y a deux aspects à considérer: la partie multimédia et la partie réseau

1) multimédia

reprend les fonctions principales dun mythtv ou dun freevo avec la lecture de videos, de mp3, affichage dimages. De la même façon la machine naura pas besoin de souris pour être controlée. Je voudrais ne pas voir apparaitre le verbose du kernel au boot, et etre tout le temps en mode plein ecran. Cest le seul mode de cette distrib en multimédia.

2) réseau

partage de laccès internet, gui pour firewall, fonctions DNS, serveur mail, FTP, serveur apache et mysql et php avec: un blog, une gallerie photo, un gestionnaire de bookmarks, de contacts, de mp3. Tous les softs en multimédia sont de la meme facon accessibles par le net -> toute opération par le net sera effectif au retour dans le mode multimedia.

Maîtres mots: Simplicité, ergonomie, efficacité.

Il y a donc deux modes graphiques switchables: le mode desktop classique que lon connait tous (avec clavier + souris avec gnome) et le mode multimedia plein ecran comme sur les PVR.

Autre principe: tout ce qui est accessible en local lest aussi par le net. On verra donc le dédoublement de guis. Que ce soit la gestion des media et de leur mise en ligne, la gestion de la machine aussi pourra se faire à distance à la façon dun plesk par exemple -> tout pourrait sorganiser autour de fichiers de config ou dune base de donnée centraux et commun.

La partie gestion de la machine est commune et fonctionnera en mode desktop. Elle accueillera des gui pour la gestion des utilisateurs, partitions, etc et pourra utiliser des projets existants comme gparted ou les outils gnome.

----------

## titix

 *amorgen wrote:*   

> Maîtres mots: Simplicité, ergonomie, efficacité.

 

Je rajouterai à celà: courage, détermination, chance  :Smile: 

ok je -->[]

----------

## amorgen

Je deterre le topic car je voudrais me remettre sur mon petit projet, en espérant aller plus loin.

Avant de vouloir aller dans les détails, il me faut pouvoir savoir si je peux maîtriser les differentes étapes de la construction. Dans mon idée le plan de travail serait dans un premier temps d'installer une distrib sur un disque dur, de se la customiser un peu à sa sauce, et ensuite d'en faire un livecd (http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Construire_son_LiveCD: ce howto est-il toujours à jour?) puis possiblement de travailler pour y intégrer un anaconda et en faire une vraie petite distrib autonome et installable. -> Etes vous d'accord avec mon plan d'attaque ?

Sans avoir l'ambition de faire une distrib, je voudrais deja travailler pour moi, me faire plaisir, et me prouver que je peux me lancer dans un tel projet. Dans cette optique ce serait cool de partager ici les experiences similaires de ceux qui ont tenté l'expérience. Si ces gens là pouvaient un peu me conseiller et me guider, ce serait genial. A+ les gens !

PS: j'oubliais, JOYEUSES FETES à TOUS !

PPS: ce serait bien que gentoo donne ses lettres de noblesse à son coté "meta" distribution et qu'elle permette plus facilement d'engendrer des petites distribs soeurs... Mon choix s'est porté sur gentoo pour son coté minimaliste et surtout son gestionnaire de paquets. C'est pourquoi mon coeur balance entre la famille debian et la famille gentoo qui ont deux gestionnaires de paquets tres performants que l'on ne retrouve pas ailleurs. Je vous raconterai le reste de ma vie plus tard   :Very Happy:   a+

----------

## bibi.skuk

Tiens, aller, bien sur qu'on est pas obligé d'avoir gcc et toute la toolchain sur une gentoo, mais bon, ca gène un petit peu...

pour le faire, il faut faire un truc du genre : 

```

ROOT=/path/to/root emerge <mes_paquets>

```

en ayant créér un environnement d'installation favorable.

edit : quelques liens.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TinyGentoo

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Embedded_Gentoo

----------

## amorgen

Je n'ai pas tout compris à ta réponse bibi.skuk mais ce n'est pas grave.

Ca y est, le gentoo est installée sur mon poste de travail, je suis en train de mettre tout ça à jour.

Le topic se perd dans le flot et personne ne semble s'y interesser plus que ça, et je suis persuadé de ne pas etre le seul à avoir les memes buts, je vais donc continuer, quitte à ce que ce soit du monologue.

Je reprends donc pour avoir les idées claires. Le but est d'utiliser la dimension 'meta' de gentoo pour donner naissance à une distrib pour mes besoins propres. Je souhaite me monter une machine à la fois player de type media center et à la fois avec des fonctionnalités réseau comme la partage d'une connection internet, un apache, etc ... Installer Gentoo et arriver à mes fins est facile me direz vous ! Sauf que je veux aller un peu plus loin, et ne pas tout perdre si je crashe mon disque. Je voudrais savoir comment concocter un CD qui puisse me reinstaller ma machine en un clin d'oeil, avec les binaires, sans passer des plombes à tout recompiler (ca a deja été fait) et si possible avec une interface graphique comme Anaconda de redhat ou comme on le voit chez progeny.

Vous y voyez deja plus clair ?

Ne sachant comment entamer ce chantier, j'ai dans un premier temps installé mon poste et je vais le configurer comme je voudrais qu'il soit. La deuxième étape sera certainement la creation d'un livecd avec la methode catalyst. Mais cette deuxieme etape est elle bien utile pour ce que je veux faire ??

Certains diront que c'est une sorte de sauvegarde améliorée...

L'idéal pour moi serait de trouver une ou deux autres personnes avec qui je puisse partager ce travail et cette "quête" de longue haleine (je sens que ca va pas être facile). Au delà de ça, tout indice, toute remarque constructive est bien venue.

Merci d'avance.

----------

## yoyo

@amorgen : tout ça me semble bien compliqué ... Pourquoi ne pas faire une grosse archive compressé du système une fois celui-ci complètement opérationnel ? Ensuite, il suffirait de la copier sur un cd, une clé usb, un hdd externe etc.

Et en cas de problème, tu bootes sur un livecd, tu décompresses l'archive, un chroot, un coup de "grub-install" ou de "lilo" et c'est reparti.

Mais je comprends ton approche et je te conseille d'aller voir sur le site http://frogdev.dyndns.org. Tu y trouveras un livecd créée par "bouleetbil" avec un script d'installation sur hdd, de génération de livecd à partir de ton installation et autres infos utiles. Regarde également le thread [Livecd Perso] encore un livecd du même "bouleetbil" donnant quelques infos.

Enjoy !

----------

## Enlight

Moi je dis : "Au diable catalyst" et vive grub et son stage_2_eltorito..."

----------

## amorgen

Merci yoyo, grâce à ton conseil j'ai pris contact avec bouleetbil.

Ma gentoo est maintenant installée, je vais passer du temps à tout installer. 

Reformulons la question en : "comment créer un cd d'installation avec les paquets binaires ?"

Faut-il le faire from scratch ou existe t'il un projet qui m'eviterais de réinventer la roue ?

Merci

----------

## Enlight

Le problème c'est que ta question reste très très vague. Qu'est ce qui ne te satisfait pas dans les archives type stage4? Je suis désolé mais j'ai quand même pas mal l'impression que tu ne tiens pas compte des liens qui t'ont été filés.

Il faut que tu te fasses une idée plus précise de ce que tu veux, que tu synthétise ce que tu connais (ta demande laisse penser qu'un stage3 + grp + dennu t'irait largement) et que ta question soit plus spécifique.

----------

## amorgen

@enlight: je crois que ma question est au contraire ciblée: je constate ce qui sont pour moi des defauts d la gentoo: un système d'installation horrible lorsque l'on veut installer une machine rapidement, et deuxièmement des temps de compilation à n'en plus finir. Je voudrais palier à ce problème en essayant de combler ce que ne m'apporte pas gentoo. Je voudrais faire ma propore distrib gentoo based en proposant un livecd avec un installateur graphique qui contienne un système de base deja compilé.

Bien sur que pour mon usage perso un stage3+grp me suffirait, mais je ne suis pas dans le meme cadre. Je viens vous demander de m'orienter vers un projet d'installateur graphique pour gentoo (ou dans un sens plus large linux) que je pourrais intégrer à mon cd d'install... histoire de perdre moins de temps que si je devais tous les essayer sachant qu'une bonne partie semble morts: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-316451-highlight-gli.html

PS: pensez vous que le futur installer officiel GLI pourrait s'adapter à ce que je veux faire ?

----------

## bibi.skuk

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/installer/index.xml

----------

## Enlight

Le problème du pré-compilé c'est que tu forces la main de l'utilisateur en ce qui concerne les USE (et*FLAGS). En perdant le USE, IMHO tu perds tout ce qui fait gentoo, et à ce moment là, autant se tourner vers un installateur et des archives faites pour fournir un peu de souplesse en splittant les paquets (ce que tu ne pourras faire avec gentoo).

----------

## amorgen

Tu penses que la gentoo n'est pas adaptée pour être ma base travail ?

Tu me conseilles donc de travailler avec une distrib binaire de type debian ou autre ?

----------

## bibi.skuk

Si tu te limite a faire un livecd, pas de problemes... si tu veux qu'on puisse installer ton livecd, pas de probleme, si tu veux essayer de faire un installateur binaire pour gentoo, tu te plante, c'est tout.

----------

## Trevoke

amorgen : projet d'installateur graphique pour Gentoo? Il parait que Gentoo a sorti un LiveCD avec support X etc, farfouille un peu dans les grands miroirs.

Sinon, oui, si tu veux faire du binaire, fais donc du Debian ou du Ubuntu.

----------

## dapsaille

Re :p

 Bon j'ai pensé à un truc ....

 Installe toi le systeme "de base" et compresse le en squashfs .. >> petite taille et read only comme dit précedemment

ainsi qu'une partition qui est montée en rw sur /home >> met le tout sur un cd bootable peu importe la taille c'est pour tester ..

 Si c'est ok copie et strippe la distro un minimum (gicle gcc , portage et les .la comme trevoke l'as dit) , bref désosse le schmilblik ... et fait un diff :p

 Une fois cette opération terminée teste ton produit .. si ca marche tu es sur la bonne voie .

 Pour les updates , rien de plus simple reprend ta 1ere install sur laquelle tu as fait un diff (un a chaque etape en fait) puis installe ton soft et utilise diff3 pour comparer les 3 diff et génère un patch à appliquer sur ton image squashfs ....

 Qu'en pensez vous ? ?

 Si tu souhaites que ton projet avance comme déja dit découpe ton projet et met en place un cahier des charges et n'hésite pas à nous exposer des problèmes techniques on aime ca :p

----------

